# Cam only upgrade



## LS2Baaahad (Jun 30, 2010)

So I met this dude that had a catback exhaust and a volant intake then had a tsp v2 cam! No headers no fast intake or TB. Now my question is is there any issue that can arise from this ? I see it that the cam doesnt have the airflow to support it but idk. Can anyone give me some insite to this so I can rest my mind!


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

the stock headers are choking the cams potential, and he seems to not know how to build a car lol just goes out and buys the "cool" upgrades and not understanding how they work together


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There isn't any problem with that build. They guy wanted the sound and feel of a cam but didn't do headers. The world won't end. Yes, he won't max out the power of the cam but he is still probally getting some good gains.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd say just decent gains. The Volant itself chokes it unless he runs with the lid off of it. I don't understand why people choose sound by going with a catback over getting power AND sound with headers. Until you get really big power a catback isn't doing squat


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I am going to be in somewhat of the same situation. I currently have L/T, catted X and an MS3 cam but I need to go back to the stock manifold and stock cats because of a REF ticket. I don't think the car will run that well with that cam so I bought a less aggressive cam. It's a comp cam with a 222/222 with a .563/.563 lift.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I just had the stock exhaust and the comp 222/222 with a .563/.563 lift installed. I actually like driving the car better now. Granted it's not as loud and doesn't have the choppy idle but the driveability is much better and it has more low end and mid range tq. Up top it may not be as quiet as quick. With that said, I agree the TSP V2 would work but may not be the best choice.


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Local member has a LS2 gto, cam with stock manifolds, put down somewhere around 400whp. Cars been running great from what he told me. With longtubes im sure the car would put down closer to 430whp.


----------

